
Will Surf Air soon stop flying? - Stratoscope
https://www.almanacnews.com/news/2018/06/22/will-surf-air-soon-stop-flying
======
Stratoscope
Surf Air is a startup disrupting flying.

That's a disruption I can appreciate! Flying into SQL (San Carlos) instead of
SFO or SJC, and no TSA nonsense? Yes!

Unfortunately, it seems that they are in a bit of trouble now. I wonder if
this is a cautionary tale for entrepreneurs disrupting other industries?

Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3812415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3812415)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16112670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16112670)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16112670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16112670)

